# roidinho



## Naivius

Hola
 
Me pudieran ayudar con el significado de roidinho?
 
"Chovo eu a começar..., roidinho de medo de não ser capaz."
 
Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Não seria doidinho??!

Hmmm, outra ideia: existe a possibilidade de ser roidinho... de roído (verbo roer). 

Alguns significados de roer=
 Consumir pouco a pouco; gastar, carcomer, corroer/     Enfraquecer, minar, devorar, consumir  /:  Pungir, inquietar, atormentar, mortificar; corroer.


----------



## Naivius

Vanda creo que viene por la segunda opción que das, la del verbo _roer_.

De ahí puedo entender que la traducción vaya en el sentido de:
 
"..._consumido_ por el miedo de no ser capaz"
"..._atormentado_ por el miedo de no ser capaz"
"..._devorado_ por el mido de no ser capaz"
 
Pero, roidinho está en diminutivo?
 
Obrigada Vanda


----------



## Vanda

Sim, está. Da mesma maneira em que diríamos: tô doidinho pra comer chocolate, podemos dizer: tô roidinho de medo.


----------



## Naivius

Los diminutivos en el idioma portugués es una de las cosas (encantadoras) que no he encontrado, con tal exactitud, en una palabra, con ese tono de intimismo, de ternura, en el idioma español. Cuando lo he tenido que traducir me da pena hacerlo porque ese uso del diminutivo en portugués me parece único.
 Tão bonitinho...

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Oh! O -ito no espanhol não carregaria esta conotação? Tipo roidito (aqui em verdadeiro portunhol).


----------



## Mangato

Naivius said:


> Los diminutivos en el idioma portugués es una de las cosas (encantadoras) que no he encontrado, con tal exactitud, en una palabra, con ese tono de intimismo, de ternura, en el idioma español. Cuando lo he tenido que traducir me da pena hacerlo porque ese uso del diminutivo en portugués me parece único.
> Tão bonitinho...
> 
> Muito obrigada!


 
En gallego lo utilizamos con es mismo sentido que en portugués.

_roidiño polos ciumes._ En la traducción, _corroído por los celos_, el dminutivo no parece tener sitio. ¿Por qué?

_Roidito_ soa HORRIVEL


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Naivius said:


> Los diminutivos en el idioma portugués es una de las cosas (encantadoras) que no he encontrado, con tal exactitud, en una palabra, con ese tono de intimismo, de ternura, en el idioma español. Cuando lo he tenido que traducir me da pena hacerlo porque ese uso del diminutivo en portugués me parece único.
> *Tão bonitinho.*..
> 
> Muito obrigada!


¡Qué bonito! *Bonito*.... ¿no es diminutivo de *bueno*?


----------



## Mangato

Miguel Antonio said:


> ¡Qué bonito! *Bonito*.... ¿no es diminutivo de *bueno*?


 
No exactamente,  procede del diminutivo, pero en la actualidad es un adjetivo, belo, lindo, fermoso, fofinho...


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Mangato said:


> No exactamente,  procede del diminutivo, pero en la actualidad es un adjetivo, belo, lindo, fermoso, fofinho...


A eso me refería, a que etimológicamente procede del diminutivo de bueno.

_Com os meus melhores cumprimentos 

_MA


----------



## Naivius

Vanda said:


> Oh! O -ito no espanhol não carregaria esta conotação? Tipo roidito (aqui em verdadeiro portunhol).


 

Vanda, tal como dice Mangato.
Exactamente, con el gallego (lo que es históricamente lógico) sucede lo mismo con los diminutivos que con el portugués. Esa connotación que tienen los diminutivos en ambos casos no es la misma que en el español donde sólo se utilizan en contextos muy específicos. 
 
Lobo Antunes lo expresa con palabras hermosas: 
_Estes nossos diminutivos de que tanto gosto. Esta maravilhosa língua tão plástica, tão dúctil. Que sorte escrever em português. Fernão Lopes: esta minguada maneira de meu escrever. Esta minguada maneira de todos nós escrevermos._
 
Saludos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Naivius said:


> Esa connotación que tienen los diminutivos en ambos casos no es la misma que en el español donde sólo se utilizan en contextos muy específicos.


 
Olá.

Depois de dar muitas voltas na cabeça, acabei por concordar com você. No entanto existem algumas situações excepcionais nas que o diminutivo sim tem essas conotações que tem o Português. Por exemplo, há uma música do grupo Los Prisioneros (Tren al Sur), que diz assim:

_Yo recuerdo a mi papito
Y no me importa estar solito
Porque me llevan a las tierras
Donde al fin podré de nuevo_
_(...)_

Ai, eu acho que o diminutivo é igual que se um lusófono falasse: “não me importa estar sozinho”. 

Contudo, as exceções confirmam a "regra". 

Abraços.


----------



## Naivius

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá.
> 
> Depois de dar muitas voltas na cabeça, acabei por concordar com você. No entanto existem algumas situações excepcionais nas que o diminutivo sim tem essas conotações que tem o Português. Por exemplo, há uma música do grupo Los Prisioneros (Tren al Sur), que diz assim:
> 
> _Yo recuerdo a mi papito_
> _Y no me importa estar solito_
> _Porque me llevan a las tierras_
> _Donde al fin podré de nuevo_
> _(...)_
> 
> Ai, eu acho que o diminutivo é igual que se um lusófono falasse: “não me importa estar sozinho”.
> 
> Contudo, as exceções confirmam a "regra".
> 
> Abraços.


 

Tengo la impresión de que no es lo mismo que un adulto diga, por ejemplo, _Estoy solito_, a que diga, _Estou sozinho_.

Saludos!


----------



## JJoaquim

Naivius said:


> Vanda creo que viene por la segunda opción que das, la del verbo _roer_.
> 
> De ahí puedo entender que la traducción vaya en el sentido de:
> 
> "..._consumido_ por el miedo de no ser capaz"
> "..._atormentado_ por el miedo de no ser capaz"
> "..._devorado_ por el mido de no ser capaz"
> 
> Pero, roidinho está en diminutivo?
> 
> Obrigada Vanda


----------



## Cordovês

Na Andaluzia, uma região espanhola, empregamos amíude os diminutivos paradoxalmente para intensificar o significado. Não me fazia estranho ouvir por exemplo "estaba cagaíto de miedo" (desculpem lá) para salientar que alguém estava com um medo imenso.


----------



## Carfer

Naivius said:


> Tengo la impresión de que no es lo mismo que un adulto diga, por ejemplo, _Estoy solito_, a que diga, _Estou sozinho_.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Também me parece, _'estou sozinho_' ou _'estou só'_ corresponde simplesmente a_ 'estoy solo'._


----------



## Naivius

Carfer said:


> Também me parece, _'estou sozinho_' ou _'estou só'_ corresponde simplesmente a_ 'estoy solo'._


 

¿Se puede traducir _estou sozinho_ como 'estoy solo'?!
Y de ser así, entonces cuál es la diferencia entre _'estou sozinho_' y _'estou só'?_

Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Naivius said:


> ¿Se puede traducir _estou sozinho_ como 'estoy solo'?!
> Y de ser así, entonces cuál es la diferencia entre _'estou sozinho_' y _'estou só'?_
> 
> Obrigada!


 
Nenhuma, na minha opinião. No entanto, se vir o Priberam, por exemplo, encontrará que '_sozinho'_ significa _'absolutamente só',_ o que parece implicar que há uma diferença de grau entre '_sozinho_' e '_só'._ Tal distinção, a meu ver, não concorda com o uso. Para mim '_sozinho_' e '_só_' são sinónimos.


----------



## Naivius

Carfer said:


> Nenhuma, na minha opinião. No entanto, se vir o Priberam, por exemplo, encontrará que '_sozinho'_ significa _'absolutamente só',_ o que parece implicar que há uma diferença de grau entre '_sozinho_' e '_só'._ Tal distinção, a meu ver, não concorda com o uso. Para mim '_sozinho_' e '_só_' são sinónimos.


 

Y a tu modo de ver, cuándo se usa uno u otro?, se usa indistintamente o cada uno en situaciones específicas? 
Es que estoy tratando de entender ese uso tan particular del diminutivo que tiene el idioma portugués.

Gracias


----------



## JJoaquim

Carfer said:


> Nenhuma, na minha opinião. No entanto, se vir o Priberam, por exemplo, encontrará que '_sozinho'_ significa _'absolutamente só',_ o que parece implicar que há uma diferença de grau entre '_sozinho_' e '_só'._ Tal distinção, a meu ver, não concorda com o uso. Para mim '_sozinho_' e '_só_' são sinónimos.


----------



## JJoaquim

Naivius said:


> Y a tu modo de ver, cuándo se usa uno u otro?, se usa indistintamente o cada uno en situaciones específicas?
> Es que estoy tratando de entender ese uso tan particular del diminutivo que tiene el idioma portugués.
> 
> Gracias


 
Ambos são usados nas mesmas situações e são compreenditos da mesma exata maneira. O sufixo “inho” presente na palabra sozinho não lhe confere nenhum valor emocional geralmente associado ao diminutivo. Para um falante nativo do português, escutar só ou sozinho gera exatamenre o mesmo tipo de sensação.


----------



## Carfer

Naivius said:


> Y a tu modo de ver, cuándo se usa uno u otro?, se usa indistintamente o cada uno en situaciones específicas?
> Es que estoy tratando de entender ese uso tan particular del diminutivo que tiene el idioma portugués.
> 
> Gracias


Concordo plenamente com o JJoaquim. Em Portugal, pela minha observação, '_sozinho_' leva alguma vantagem na frequência de uso sobre '_só', _que, por sua vez, talvez se encontre com maior frequência no sentido de '_somente_' ('_sólo_' em espanhol) ou então nos textos literários. Mas, se tal for verdade, como me parece que é, não é uma diferença significativa. Qualquer falante de português os entende e usa indiferentemente como sinónimos.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer, lo digo desde la perspectiva personal pero en Brasil, sozinho, me pareció siempre que incorporaba una carga de soledad.
 Talvez nossos amigos de além-mar podam tirar essa dúvida.


----------



## JJoaquim

Carfer said:


> Concordo plenamente com o JJoaquim. Em Portugal, pela minha observação, '_sozinho_' leva alguma vantagem na frequência de uso sobre '_só', _que, por sua vez, talvez se encontre com maior frequência no sentido de '_somente_' ('_sólo_' em espanhol) ou então nos textos literários. Mas, se tal for verdade, como me parece que é, não é uma diferença significativa. Qualquer falante de português os entende e usa indiferentemente como sinónimos.


 
Tenho a impressão de que ocorre exatamente o mesmo com o uso dessas duas palavras no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Carfer, lo digo desde la perspectiva personal pero en Brasil, sozinho, me pareció siempre que incorporaba una carga de soledad.
> Talvez nossos amigos de além-mar podam tirar essa dúvida.


 
Pois eu diria que em Portugal é ao contrário, Mangato. A ideia de solidão é, creio eu, mais frequentemente expressa por '_só_'. Repare nestes exemplos que agora me ocorrem: 
_'um homem só' - _alguém que não tem companhia e que sofre o ónus de não a ter;
_'estou só' _ou_ 'vivo só' -_ mais uma vez é a ideia negativa de solidão que está implícita (mais na primeira do que na segunda)_._ Mas, se disser '_estou_/vivo _sozinho_', já a ideia de solidão fica esbatida e a afirmação é mais neutra, no sentido de se limitar a constatar apenas o facto de que a pessoa não está/ não vive com outra, afastando portanto a carga negativa da solidão.
Trata-se, no entanto, de nuances, de diferenças de sentido que são subtis e, porventura, até subjectivas. Para efeitos práticos acho que são sinónimos.
Não sei o que pensam os nossos amigos brasileiros (e já agora, até mesmo os portugueses, que podem muito bem não me acompanhar).


----------



## nowar

"Roidinho" vien de morderse las uñas.

Verbo "roer" ~ru~er
Presente :
eu rouo
tu róis 
ele rói 
nós roemos
vós roeis
eles roem

Passado:
eu roi
tu roeste
ele roeu
nós roemos
vós roesteis
eles roeram 

Cuando uno ay miedo se pone a carcomer sus uñas.

Hasta el fin de sus uñas un estará  todo "roidinho".

Así cuando se dice "estar roidinho de medo de não ser capaz" se quier dicir
"...atormentado por el miedo de no ser capaz"


Pode haber confusion com "roer" e "ruir" qué son mui semejante en la fonetica.

"Ruir" se refere à las casas que se quedan por terra.

Eu roi (ruí) as unhas até ao coto - eu carcomi mis uñas hasta lo muñón.

Eu rui (rui) quando ele me deixou - eu me derrumbé cuando ella me quitó.

Passado:
eu rui
tu ruiste
ele ruiu
nós ruímos
vós ruísteis
eles ruíram


----------

